# FS: Male African Cichlid



## sakurachan1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Okay guys so I'm taking down my tank for the moment, I've already sold quite a good amount already here is the remaining.
EVERYTHING IS ALSO OBO!

Aulonocara Albino German Red 4" - $35 --- $30


Albino Firefish 3.5" -$40 --- $35



I have also some unsexed Venustus at about 3.5" - $3 each 2 Left.

130G Mixed African Cichlid - YouTube

Heres a video of my tank, most of the listed above can be seen in the video.


----------



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

PM just Sent


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

PM sent thanks


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

pm sent..............


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

Pm sent.....................


----------



## sakurachan1 (Mar 12, 2012)

buncha fish sold! still some left!


----------



## sakurachan1 (Mar 12, 2012)

More Sold today, bump bump!


----------



## sakurachan1 (Mar 12, 2012)

All Blue dolphin fry sold! No one wants some nice Albino German Red (from Fairdeal) or Albino firefish(canadianaquafarm)??


----------



## sakurachan1 (Mar 12, 2012)

bump bump bumppp


----------



## sakurachan1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yellow Lab, OB, Ruby Red Sold.!!


----------



## sakurachan1 (Mar 12, 2012)

fenestratus gone! Price drop!!


----------



## sakurachan1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Some pic uploaded and added a Lwanda!


----------



## sakurachan1 (Mar 12, 2012)

bump bump , I can accept offers too!


----------



## sakurachan1 (Mar 12, 2012)

bump bump bump!


----------



## sakurachan1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lwanda sold, and BUMP! Prices are negotiateable!


----------



## sakurachan1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Red zebra and Y. Acei SOLD! Price Reduced some more!


----------



## Jeebz (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the fish!


----------



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

sakurachan1 said:


> Red zebra and Y. Acei SOLD! Price Reduced some more!


what have you got left?


----------



## sakurachan1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Albino German red, Albino Firefish, and 2 venustus as it states on my first post haha.


----------



## sakurachan1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Friday bump!


----------



## sakurachan1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Bump Bump Bump. Offers are welcome!


----------

